# BAHAHA!!! Then & Now



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I came across an old pics of my kids & their 4-H does from last spring! OMG it's so hilarious, of course you have to consider my youngest daughters attire and expression LOL
But the does...they were lil midgets LOL
I just laugh and laugh when I see this!










We don't own the 2 on the left anymore, but the third one from the left is Wysteria, my oldest daughters 13mo doe.

More recent:


















SP - she's preggo and due in 5 1/2 weeks! 









Star <far right> LOL seeing her above really cracks me up!
Took this about 3 hours ago 









She lost her babies prematurely the day after Christmas  This was about a week after that, we grafted a baby onto her, and she raised him & loved him as her own. She is ROTTEN & too smart for her own good OMG...don't get me started lol









Anyone else wanna share your silly then & now pics?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, the goats are all grown up! Kids sure looked like they were having a good time!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first one is WAY too precious!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow, the goats are all grown up! Kids sure looked like they were having a good time!


Thanks! They were having a blast that day. We hadn't yet gotten our trailer, so I remember we did a practice of loading them all into my SUV to make sure they'd fit okay because the vet health paper stuff was the next day. So hilarious now, because when Star lost her babies, we did take her to the vet, and she barely fit in the back of the SUV, she couldn't hold her head up all the way, and was as long as the SUV from side to side.

I knew they grew a lot of course, but when we put her in there that is when I really realized how much she'd grown.

SP was kind of the 'ugly duckling' and although she will probably never be a real thick doe, she's matured nicely.

Wysteria is shorter bodied than I would like, but she's an easy keeper, very thick. Of course she has a wide barrel, and hoping to get her on a grain w/little hay diet soon to get rid of some of that hay belly before my daughter shows her in June lol


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Too funny! I remember you posting about loading them all in the SUV, and that first picture. My how they've all grown!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

.:Linz:. said:


> Too funny! I remember you posting about loading them all in the SUV, and that first picture. My how they've all grown!


I call this.... THE BUTTS :laugh:










Oh that was such a funny day... 
I remember the next day my son and I took them up to the tagging/health inspection site, and some of the looks we got for having an SUV full of goats lol
Of course going through the drive thru at McDonalds topped it all, the girl giving us our food/drink said something like 'OMG you have goats in there' lol She just seemed dumbfounded that goats could ride in an SUV like a dog  :laugh:

The goats had a blast once they relaxed, they watched out the windows & windshield and one even watched a movie on the dvd player with my son lol <about a 45min drive 1 way>

We'll be doing that again in May, but most likely using the trailer depending on who we need to get health papers & tag.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

AWWWWW, love all your pics! So good.


----------

